# buck does not want to breed



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Basicly my does where in pasture and the buck was at rhe fence looking at them and the does went near the pen, then the does start flagging there tails alot, and start to mount each other, but the buck I wanna use to breed some of my does is pigging out inside, so I quickly grabbed my doe and locked her in the pen since she's in heat, then I ran to get my buck I want to use and put them toghther for 30mins to breed or try at least, when I put the buck In the buck just sniffed the does butt and began to just stare at me. Does it take time? My other buck if I where to put him in he would start to breed just like that no waiting lol

after I leave I notice the buck and doe screaming like there being killed LOL but there not breeding just screaming and just walking, 
What's the problem here? They stopped screaming when they seen me

At first when I got this buck he never showed any signs he wanted to breed, then I forgot to off the barn lights and the bucks where mounting each other at night I can see them on the gravel, so I guess he's a night breeder but I have seen him breeding during day also,

So I locked the doe and buck toghther in a 6x6 pen for the night hopefully they get the job done, is that to small of a pen for the night?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How old is the buck? Sometimes young bucks don't quite get it. It takes them awhile to figure it out. If not, he might be shy in front of people, but I've personally never seen a buck not mount a doe at least and give it a go if she's in standing heat. The only other thing I can think of is that the doe is not actually in heat and he knows it. 

A 6x6 pen is really small. I personally wouldn't leave them in that size pen together unattended.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is about 14-15 months now, 

Oh wow, is there a reason you wouldn't? 
He is a well mannered buck for sure, can they get sick being in a 6x6? The width is 6 but the more I think about it I think the length is 6x7. I'm kinda worried now what would happen,

She's the first doe that caught my eye when she was flagging her tail, almost all my does where in heat all flagging there tails by the buck pen while the huck was doing weird things and the does where mounting each other


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's still young, but as long as he's healthy, I would expect him to get the job done. Has he bred does before? 

I wouldn't pen them in that small of space because the doe usually gets sick and tired of the buck after a bit or if they get in an argument over food or whatever and one starts beating up the other...there's no space to move away. They may be perfectly fine together...I don't know. That's just me. I'd rather keep them in a pen with more space if I'm not around, just to be safe.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Can they see the other buck from the breeding pen. Maybe he's submissive to the other buck or she wants the other buck? Or maybe she's not quite in standing heat yet?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No the buck won't beat her up I can gurantee that, he's the most mellow buck possible lol, 


He's pretty healthy I don't see why he wouldn't be 

No from the breeding pen she cannot see the other buck, but when she was in the pasture she would stay by the other bucks pen and flag her tail while he sneezed and made his funny sounds


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may need time to adjust with a new Doe. He may still do the trick. If that is him in the pic, he is interested there.

Has he been in rut?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys so I did see him jump one her, today and I don't know if she got it or not but she did run away, 

I tried to see her butt to see if it went in or not her tail was wet

I don't think she got bred, 

I don't think my buck is experienced lol before he even jumped on her he practiced to hump LOL he was moving his back end in and out in and out for 3 times, right behind the doe, I'm going to try again tmr,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to wait and see, write it down on the calender, then count 18 to 21 days to see if she comes in or not. If she does not, she is preggo.


If he tried to mount her and she ran away from him, she went out of heat, he may of bred her when she was in standing heat. Because he did try to mount her after she went out.


----------

